# Navarre around Thanksgiving



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone have any info or pointers on fishing the beach or bay area around Thanksgiving week in Navarre? Heading down and was wandering if bringing a fly rod or two would be worth it. I have a 9' 10 wt Loomis Crosscurrent pro-1 that I would really not like to transport to and fro but will if it will help catch fish (would sell if anyone is interested..lol). Also have a couple lighter rods in the 5-6 range that can handle quite a bit and I know how to cast them. Is there anything in the bay this time of year? I know the conditions vary, but in general terms is it a good time of year to walk the bank of the beach or bay or both? If so fly recommendations would be great.
Really appreciate it!!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be down Thanksgiving Weekend in Gulf Shores and if the weather is right will be walking the beaches. Should be a few reds running the surf. I fish that area with a 8wt and a 10 would not be over kill. You could hook some big reds this time of the year


----------

